

The National Academies to Release All Books Free as PDFs - mikecane
http://www.mediabistro.com/ebooknewser/the-national-academies-to-release-all-books-free-as-pdfs_b11968

======
nickpinkston
“Our business model has evolved so that it is now financially viable to put
this content out to the entire world for free” \- Director of Nat. Acad. Press

Publications (DRM-free):

\- National Academy of Sciences

\- National Academy of Engineering

\- Institute of Medicine

\- National Research Council

